# Milo wood Chalice



## Kalai (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is a Hawaiian Milo wood Chalice that I made for one of the big name galleries here in Hawaii, it is made to look like some of the Royal Hawaiian wood turnings that were make for King Kalakaua in the 1800's.  It is 6 inches in dia. and 9.5 inches tall.
Comments welcome.  Aloha nui loa.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome figure,  nice design.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Great job Chris .


----------



## Curly (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a book called The Hawaiian Calabash, by Irving Jenkins, that has a turning of that kind pictured on page 119. You did a nice job of turning in that style.

Pete


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 10, 2010)

Well done!  Love the wood and shape.


----------



## markgum (Dec 10, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 10, 2010)

That is beautiful.  I really like the way the wood shows off.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's a real beauty.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 10, 2010)

THAT is gorgeous wood and a great turn on your part.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 10, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful material.  I hesitate to call it timber as it is almost too beautiful to be wood.  The turning and finish is impeccable, also.  Congratulations on a job, no, a work of art well done.
Charles


----------



## Kalai (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies, hay Pete, I have that same book and Irving lives on Oahu and is a friend of mine, I used that picture on page 119 as a model for me to use, I guess it lloks good enoug to make you remember the picture you saw in the book, that is a great book by the way, a lot of great information on the Hawaiian calabash bowl.
Aloha 

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## Fred (Dec 10, 2010)

Chris ... Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## David Keller (Dec 10, 2010)

Wonderful wood, finish, and form.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Dec 10, 2010)

I too have that book and it is awesome.  Why do you think they put the rings on the bowls?  As far as I have read in the book everything was carved by hand.   I think that you did a really good job like everyone has stated.  Definitely did the wood justice, one for the shelf


----------

